# Guess how old ?



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

No.....


----------



## BostonSparky (Jan 12, 2012)

Cletis said:


> ?????


12teen


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Four score


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

Im guessing youre a 16 year old high school dropout.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

1 more clue. It's old than most of your mom's


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Cletis said:


> 1 more clue. It's old than most of your mom's


My mom's what?


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

Cletis said:


> 1 more clue. It's old than most of your mom's


...its twice as old as the person that originally installed it.


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

360max said:


> ...its twice as old as the person that originally installed it.


 It could be as new as 20 years old and as old as 80 years.
Even later Cuttler-Hammer products looked old-fashioned, compared to other manufacturer's products.
Milwaukee industry used a lot of C/H, as well as Allen-Bradley.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

ok. made in 1937


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Cletis said:


> ok. made in 1937


And you resold it for a profit yesterday furthering you godlike contractor skills.


----------



## Ewcelectric (Nov 3, 2012)

It's so old it still uses the term "MCM" instead of "KCMIL"


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Cletis said:


> 1 more clue. It's old than most of your mom's



Do you mean oldER


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

What make you think Chetis sold it. He probably scavenged it from some demolition site and plans on reusing it.:whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

wendon said:


> What make you think Chetis sold it. He probably scavenged it from some demolition site and plans on reusing it.:whistling2::whistling2:


 Why not! Good quality products are made to last.
Everyone I know reused that type of connector, as long as it's not damaged.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Cheatis handled it, consider it damaged!!!:laughing::laughing:


----------

